# Visa trouble



## Breitsch (May 11, 2016)

Asking for a friend in China:
Company offered him to take care of his visa, but then they didn't and he has now overstayed his visa for two months already and they told him to go back to take care of it himself by going back to his home country to get a new visa. What should he do?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

If he has overstayed his visa by 2 months then he may have to pay a 5000 RMB fine. He should sort this out first with the PSB and then head to Hong Kong to make a new visa via China travel services in Wanchai.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

sandrazhang said:


> Hi, I agree with Eric, had the same problem and his method worked!


The company are going to face a possible 50k fine as well, for employing him without a work visa or permit. Also if what he says is true then he may only face a 1000 yuan fine and they will issue a 30 day visa so he can leave for Honkers. But if he is lying he will face detention and deportation.


----------

